# Panacur dosing for worms in tortoises (D.I.Y. style)



## ZEROPILOT (May 5, 2015)

This is information from an Email that I got from my new vet. It is free information and maybe will save someone else the hundreds of dollars that it would cost otherwise. (That I spent)
First of all, this would be for KNOWN cases of pin worm, round worm infestations and not for guessing.
My big female Redfoot actually was passing live roundworms in her poo and hadn't eaten in three weeks.
I need to include that there is a level of worm activity that is seen as "normal". Apparently, they only cause issues when they are present in large numbers as they can cause an obstruction. They can also rob your tortoise of most of the nutrition from the little that she is able to eat. 
In fact, I'm told that many if not most tortoises have some worms. They can grow and cause problems when your tortoise becomes sick or stressed, etc. Mine had gone through some trauma.
Now, if you do have an infestation and NEED to treat a tortoise, her guide lines are: 50mg/kg once every 7 days for a total of three treatments. This is based on the Panacur 2% liquid.(I used the 10% paste.) You'll have to adjust your dosage if you don't have the 2%.
This works out to a small bead of paste.(All I could locate. Paste for horses. About $18 for a tube big enough to treat a 1,500lb horse...That's cheap.) about a quarter to a third the size of a tic-tac mint. For my almost 20 pound tortoises. I put it inside slices of mango and thank GOD, even my girl that hadn't eaten in weeks ate it!
I've treated all of mine together because I stupidly placed them all together and didn't quarantine anyone!
Within 48 hours my very ill female has new energy and I'm happy to report ate mango, watermelon and broccoli rabbi yesterday!


----------



## enchilada (Nov 29, 2020)

. Forgive me I have a very dumb question .
did you mean 50mg/kg of 2% liquid solution or 50mg of fenbendazole ?
For example , I bought this 10% solution panacur , 100mg/ml . To treat a 1kg tortoise , do I take 0.5ml directly or dilute it to 2% solution and take 50mg of it ?

on the bottle it says dose to treat goat should be 2.3 mg /lbs or 5 mg/kg. That’s 10 times lesser than 50mg /kg 
I’m confused 
thank you


----------

